# Hemangiosarcoma



## bbpenna (Jan 14, 2018)

Roma, by beautiful 11yo 8mo, Vizsla has been diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma. I say diagnosed, but definitive diagnosis with this cancer is tough to come by without invasively taking tissue. I did allow them to do multiple ultrasounds, echocardiograms, a liver biopsy (needle) and an MRI. They believe Roma to have masses in the spleen, liver and heat at the right AV Groove. She may also have an infarct from a stoke or a glioblastoma in her right forebrain. 

I happened upon all of this early because she had an incident on 12/4 when I thought she was choking, but as it turns out, I believe she was having a seizure.

They wanted to perform and MRI, but I made them do a cardiac workup because she had to receive Atropine to help her heart when going under general back in May. They then discovered fluid around her heart which sent me down the cardiology path and subsequently the findings I have listed above.

I have started Roma on several supplements recommended by Oncology to help slow down the bleeding of these tumors and possibly help her immune system.

Yunnan Baiyao Jiaonang
Imyunity

Roma is also on Keppra an anticonvulsant for the possible seizures.

Where are we now?

I was scheduled for chemo with her on Friday, but opted out. Roma has a very sensitive GI and I am very afraid of making her sick in order to gain a very short amount of time. She is happy, still walking around Charleston like the Mayor. She is still pretty active, less so than just a few months back when we were still walking about 7 miles a day!

The reason for my post is to see if anyone out there has chosen to do chemo (Doxorubicin) for their older Vizsla's to fight this cancer and if yes, what were the side-effects? 

Roma is the love of my life and I only want to do what is best for her. My gut tells me to enjoy our time together and not put her through much intervention since she simply does not tolerate it well. What kills me is that I am not trying to save her. I have taken care of her every single need for almost 12 years, so to not make a decision to fight is going against my nature. 

Thanks. Blythe


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I just wanted to wish you both the very best going forward.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You sound like you are a wonderful owner. 
I'm sure you will do what's right for her, at this time in her life.
I don't have any helpful information. 
You will be in my thoughts, and prayers as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I feel so bad for you and Roma. But more for you, because these guys don't really understand what it's all about and "She is happy, still walking around Charleston like the Mayor." If only we could be like that.



bbpenna said:


> ...
> Roma is the love of my life and I only want to do what is best for her. My gut tells me to enjoy our time together and not put her through much intervention since she simply does not tolerate it well. What kills me is that I am not trying to save her. I have taken care of her every single need for almost 12 years, so to not make a decision to fight is going against my nature.
> 
> Thanks. Blythe


I think that you have a perfect understanding of the situation and are very caring for not afflicting pointless "treatments' on her. You do know that there is no saving her and attempts at it would make her suffer for your benefit of knowing that you tried. Your suffering for her benefit is real love.

Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

bbpenna....

I feel your pain, I will be blunt, my pup had Valley Fever and to was a cash cow for the VET... she was 2 1/2 when she finally required the ultimate decision. You can read her story on the home page. 

My Bloodhound is 11 (life expectancy is 8-10 yrs... she is happy, but riddled with lumps... at her age I do not want to cause her ANY unnecessary discomfort, so she will take
all of her lumps and bumps what ever they may be with her when she goes.

If I in my personal life were in my Late 80's close to 90 and had cancer and the afflictions you pup has, I would Love my family as much as I could and pray they just let me
follow the path to the rainbow bridge. I'm Sorry ... Your doctors are doing the same thing they would do if Roma was your mother... giving you false hope... 

I am praying with all my heart for her, and your Highest Good... no intention


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's tough. I do believe you're making the right call not to pursue chemo. 

I think in your shoes, I'd go to your favorites spots, sit, and enjoy each other's company. Live and try not to think too much about what comes next. The Marsh View Trail in Mt. P was one of our favorites when we lived in the area. Short, easy trail with an incredible view at the end. Roma might like it, too.


----------

